# Nuova installazione - consigli A.A.A.A.

## piccolotux

Allora saluto tutti innanzitutto. Poi volevo chiedere lumi a chi di gentoo ne sa molto più di me. Provengo dal mondo debian e non sono proprio un niubbio di linux in quanto la uso da un pò di anni ( e si le ho provate un pò tutte   :Laughing:  - Siffredi rules! ).

Mi è venuta l'idea di fare un bel salto e provare sulk mio portatile ( centrino ) la gentoo.

Mi sono scaricati il livecd con l'installer. Mi sono girato un pò i forum ed ho scoperto che è fin troppo buggato al momento  :Smile: 

Allora mi scarico il minimal installer ( 2006.0 ) e mi sto preparando documentandomi all'impresa.

Ora i miei dubbi sono questi:

Voglio installare:

- kde 3.5.1

- Xorg 7.0 

- driver per ati ( ho una radeon 9600 ).

Per l'installazione base sul pc c'è l'handbook ( mi sembra abbastanza comprensibile e fattibile ) e quindi dovrei farcela ma poi? Ho letto dell'importanza delle variabili da settare per utilizzare la roba in testing. ma la variabile ( tilde 86 ) quando la setto? Gia prima di compilarmi il kernel o dopo? 

Come faccio ad installare "in un solo botto" la roba di cui sopra?

Grazie. Sono benvenuti consigli - critiche e quanto altro  :Razz: 

Lorenzo

----------

## lavish

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS viene settata prima di compilare il kernel secondo la procedura standard. Comunque basta leggere l'handbook è scritto tutto lì  :Wink: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?style=printable&full=1

ps: benvenuto   :Very Happy: 

----------

## piccolotux

Meglio configurare il kernel a mano o con genkernel?

Per il resto dei programmi basta emerge in una sola botta o è meglio installare via via? ( xorg poi kde poi etc etc )

Scuisate le mie domande niubbe ( volendo ) ma la mia idea era di riuscire a fare tutto nell'arco di una giornata ( 24 ore )  :Razz: 

lorenzo

----------

## cloc3

 *piccolotux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi sono scaricati il livecd con l'installer. Mi sono girato un pò i forum ed ho scoperto che è fin troppo buggato al momento 
> 
> 

 

L'nstaller di gentoo si chiama emerge   :Cool:  . Chi ha mai detto che sia bacato?  :Laughing: 

Vai con la linea di comando che non te ne pentirai.

 *piccolotux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho letto dell'importanza delle variabili da settare per utilizzare la roba in testing. ma la variabile ( tilde 86 ) quando la setto? Gia prima di compilarmi il kernel o dopo? 
> 
> Come faccio ad installare "in un solo botto" la roba di cui sopra?
> ...

 

La configurazione corretta dei sistemi che usano pacchetti in testing è argomento di flame pressoché inesauribile.

Probabilmente, la cosa da fare sarebbe selezionare ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" in /etc/make.conf e personalizzare a piacere la cartella /etc/portage , come da manuale .

In questo modo si ottiene una selezione fine dei pacchetti installati.

Relativamente al kernel, l'ordine non ha alcuna importanza, perché emerge si limita a scaricare il software originale, che viene compilato da gcc con CFLAGS indipendenti da /etc/make.conf. Se le vuoi cambiare, quelle devi guardare dentro /usr/src/linux (come probabilmente facevi in debian).

Se vuoi compilare con gcc-4.1, invece,  allora l'ordine acquista importanza, ma non è un fatto di kernel.

----------

## lavish

 *piccolotux wrote:*   

> Per il resto dei programmi basta emerge in una sola botta o è meglio installare via via? ( xorg poi kde poi etc etc )

 

Ripeto, c'è scritto tutto nell'handbook e nelle guide  :Razz: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/index.xml?catid=desktop

----------

## !equilibrium

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> L'nstaller di gentoo si chiama emerge   . Chi ha mai detto che sia bacato? 
> 
> Vai con la linea di comando che non te ne pentirai.

 

penso si rifarisse all'installer grafico.

----------

## X-Drum

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   L'nstaller di gentoo si chiama emerge   . Chi ha mai detto che sia bacato? 
> 
> Vai con la linea di comando che non te ne pentirai. 
> 
> penso si rifarisse all'installer grafico.

 

si mi sa proprio di si,

ed ad onor del vero fallisce una volta su 3 al momento  :Neutral: 

----------

## Onip

Anche io ti consiglio di usare la branca stabile ( x86 ) ed eventualmente smascherare solamente i pacchetti che vuoi tenere in ~x86, come kde 3.5.1

Byez

p.s. Benvenuto

----------

## Luca89

personalmente ti cosiglio prima di imparare bene a muoverti su gentoo e poi pensare ad installare roba come xorg7 o kde 3.5.1. Non sempre gli applicativi mascherati sono facili da amministrare e da gestire.

----------

## piccolotux

Innanzitutto ringrazio di cuore tutti quanti per  preziosi consigli.

Poi il mio interrogativo per kde ( più che per xorg che tanto so che è in fase di pesante testing ) è se al di là dei giusti 

caveat è se l'installazione di kde 3.5.1 che è in testing richiede degli accorgimenti particolari ( tutti i miei conf files sono per la 3.5.1 e la configurazione per kmail nel mio caso è vitale; non so se con la versione stable di gentoo - la 3.4.3 - ci sono delle problematiche di compatibilità ...)

Poi: l'installer minimo ti "obbliga" a compilare anche gcc e libc?

Grazie ancora

----------

## Luca89

 *piccolotux wrote:*   

> Innanzitutto ringrazio di cuore tutti quanti per  preziosi consigli.
> 
> Poi il mio interrogativo per kde ( più che per xorg che tanto so che è in fase di pesante testing ) è se al di là dei giusti 
> 
> caveat è se l'installazione di kde 3.5.1 che è in testing richiede degli accorgimenti particolari ( tutti i miei conf files sono per la 3.5.1 e la configurazione per kmail nel mio caso è vitale; non so se con la versione stable di gentoo - la 3.4.3 - ci sono delle problematiche di compatibilità ...)

 

Se non puoi proprio perdere le email allora installa kde 3.5.1, sicuramente è più facile di xorg7. Basta aggiungere i pacchetti a package.keywords.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Poi: l'installer minimo ti "obbliga" a compilare anche gcc e libc?
> 
> Grazie ancora

 

Installer minimo in che senso? Parli dello stage3? Se è quello allora li trovi già pronti anche se forse dovrai aggiornare qualcosa.

----------

## Sasdo

 *piccolotux wrote:*   

> se l'installazione di kde 3.5.1 che è in testing richiede degli accorgimenti particolari 

 

che io sappia no, basta smascherare i pacchetti necessari e non dovrebbero esserci problemi

 *piccolotux wrote:*   

> Poi: l'installer minimo ti "obbliga" a compilare anche gcc e libc?

 

tutto dipende da quale "stage" vuoi partire:

stage1: cd minimale, necessiti della rete e compili _tutto_ quindi anche gcc e libc

stage2: cd da ~380MB c'è un sistema _minimale_ (gcc binutils e poco altro) con questo compili solo "le applicazioni desktop" come X, kde ecc...

stage3: o GRP, cd da ~700MB, contiene un sistema completo e pacchetti precompilati. Non necessiti di rete ed è la soluzione migliore per installazioni rapide e per poi partire con la prima avventura in Gentoo =)

sperando di non aver detto vaccate =)

ciao!

il Sasdo

----------

## Luca89

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> stage1: cd minimale, necessiti della rete e compili _tutto_ quindi anche gcc e libc
> 
> stage2: cd da ~380MB c'è un sistema _minimale_ (gcc binutils e poco altro) con questo compili solo "le applicazioni desktop" come X, kde ecc...
> 
> stage3: o GRP, cd da ~700MB, contiene un sistema completo e pacchetti precompilati. Non necessiti di rete ed è la soluzione migliore per installazioni rapide e per poi partire con la prima avventura in Gentoo =)
> ...

 

No, lo stage2 è un sistema con il bootstrap già fatto, nulla più, bisogna andarsi a compilare il system e poi tutto il resto, lo stage3 (che con i grp non c'entra nulla) contiene il sistema base già bello e pronto (magari con qualche componente da aggiornare) e si deve installare solo ciò che si vuole in più. I GRP con la 2006.0 non esistono più. Comunque stage1 e stage2 non sono più supportati quindi al nostro amico consiglio caldamente di installare da stage3.

----------

## Sasdo

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No, lo stage2 è un sistema con il bootstrap già fatto, nulla più, bisogna andarsi a compilare il system e poi tutto il resto, lo stage3 (che con i grp non c'entra nulla) contiene il sistema base già bello e pronto (magari con qualche componente da aggiornare) e si deve installare solo ciò che si vuole in più. I GRP con la 2006.0 non esistono più. Comunque stage1 e stage2 non sono più supportati quindi al nostro amico consiglio caldamente di installare da stage3.

 

ehehe... sono andato a memoria =) fortuna che siete attenti =)

----------

## thewally

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *!equilibrium wrote:*    *cloc3 wrote:*   L'nstaller di gentoo si chiama emerge   . Chi ha mai detto che sia bacato? 
> 
> Vai con la linea di comando che non te ne pentirai. 
> 
> penso si rifarisse all'installer grafico. 
> ...

 

Caro X-Drum non ti facevo così ottimista   :Wink:   A me crasha tutte le volte ( nessuna esclusa )   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Al nostro amico consiglio di utilizzare solamente x86 ( mi accodo a Luca89 ), è facile andare in unstable, la vere difficoltà sono mantenerla e (in caso disperato) abbandonarla   :Wink: 

Comunque, benvenuto ad un nuovo gentooinsta  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Taglia

Per quanto riguarda il kernel ti consiglio la compilazione a mano ... genkernel è facile da usare ma non impari molto. Facendoti da solo il kernel la prima volta ci metti un bel po' perchè devi leggerti bene tutte le varie flag e devi cercarti i dispositivi presenti sul tuo pc (indispensabili lspci e lshw per stabilire il tuo hardware con precisione), poi le volte dopo te le voli via e hai un kernel ottimizzato e tagliato con precisione sul tuo sistema   :Wink: 

----------

## piccolotux

Beh sono sconvolto dalla mole di utili informazioni che mi state fornendo.

Sono sconvolto  :Smile:  Sono veramente infiniti i forum di discussione a cui ho partecipato ma questo lo trovo veramente friendly.

Allora:

 *Quote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda il kernel ti consiglio la compilazione a mano ... genkernel è facile da usare ma non impari molto. Facendoti da solo il kernel la prima volta ci metti un bel po' perchè devi leggerti bene tutte le varie flag

 

Il kernel l'ho compilato tante volte, ma veramente tante  :Smile:  Infatti mi sa che utilizzerò il config di quello che ho attualmente e farò eventualmente delle modifiche.

Poi per quanto riguarda il discorso testing o meno farò come mi avete suggerito; tengo la stable eccetto kde che pescherò dalla testing

Quando parlo del'installer minimo intendo il Gentoo 2006.0 Minimal CD/InstallCD da 50 mega grosso modo...

Infine Luca89 quando dici "consiglio caldamente di installare da stage3" intendi quanto riportato nella handbook a quest'indirizzo immagino: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?style=printable&full=1#book_part1_chap5

----------

## thewally

 *piccolotux wrote:*   

> Infine Luca89 quando dici "consiglio caldamente di installare da stage3" intendi quanto riportato nella handbook a quest'indirizzo immagino: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?style=printable&full=1#book_part1_chap5

 

Non sarò un medium, ma mi sà che intendeva proprio quello... è l'unico stage3 che esiste  :Very Happy: 

Sicuramente, attualmente, è il metodo migliore di installare gentoo. (IMHO) Anche se preferivo lo stage2.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Tornando al kernel, sono daccordo con  tutti gli altri che  sia la cosa migliore fare tutto a manina, anche se personalmente non ho mai avuto a che fare con genkernel (anche se mi sembra uno strumento molto utile per chi è alle prime armi). 

P.S. : ti faccio notare una cosa, che a me è piaciuta molto al mio primo incontro con gentoo, il fatto che dato che ogni modulo aggiuntivo al kernel (quindi in un pacchetto che scarichi separatamente), appunto per il fatto che viene compilato, non è vincolato dalla versione di kernel presente nella stable/unstable (non esistono cose del tipo ndiswrapper solo per 2.6.15, che a volte ti impedisce di aggiornare il kernel perchè non esiste un pacchetto adeguato per il modulo che ti interessa). [ Fonte: cattive esperienze con Debian, Fortemente IMHO ]   :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Mi accodo al benvenuto e spero che resterai con noi fin quando ti troverai bene [cosa che spero possa durare a lungo].

Oltre agli ottimi suggerimenti che ti han dato gli altri, volevo far una piccola precisazione: Genkernel offre sia la possibilità di compilare autonomamente il kernel ma anche di farlo in maniera semi-manuale. Genkernel infatti lo puoi anche usare per compilare il kernel a mano e poi far eseguire a lui i passi necessari per avere il bootsplash, che è un tocco di stile notevole.

modifica 

```
/etc/genkernel.conf
```

 e fai in modo che non vengan cancellate .config e residui di vecchie compilazioni e nel man guarda tra tutte, l'opzione 

```
--genkernel=$nome_di_uno_stile
```

buon divertimento

----------

## thewally

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Oltre agli ottimi suggerimenti che ti han dato gli altri, volevo far una piccola precisazione: Genkernel offre sia la possibilità di compilare autonomamente il kernel ma anche di farlo in maniera semi-manuale. Genkernel infatti lo puoi anche usare per compilare il kernel a mano e poi far eseguire a lui i passi necessari per avere il bootsplash, che è un tocco di stile notevole.

 

Questa non la sapevo, grazie   :Very Happy: 

Mi hai convinto a dargli una provata, la prossima volta che compilo il kernel proverò ad usare questa feature   :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 :Very Happy:  felice di averne convinto un altro. Il povero genkernel viene spesso additato come roba per principianti, ma io di star lì a ricrearmi  l'init specie per ficcarci dentro il gensplash di gentoo ogni volta non ho proprio voglia. Usando genkernel mi concentro sull'unica cosa utile: le opzioni del kenrel: il resto lo farà il prog. Come è giusto che sia.

----------

